# Lordy Lordy....



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Look who wishes they were 40......

Happy Birthday JiminVA..........

I hope the rum flows freely today -:beer: 

Hope we can get up and fish soon


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

It's all downhill from here, right Jim? Happy Birfday!

Hope ya have a good one. Let's go soak some bait this weekend. 

you gonna be around Al?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Have a good one Jim.


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy b-day to ya !


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Dr. Bubba said:


> It's all downhill from here, right Jim? Happy Birfday!
> 
> Hope ya have a good one. Let's go soak some bait this weekend.
> 
> you gonna be around Al?



funny that you would mention that Dave-

I am trying to get Teo and his brother down to soak some bait along the ocean front- 

Dave - if you got a hook up with fresh bait -I am sure we can get some fishing time in.:beer:


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Happy B day Jim


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Happy Bday Jim, hope its a goodun.


----------



## 6nBait (Aug 23, 2006)

happy b-day jim


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Thanks for all the B-Day wishes and calls!

Dave - Saturday looks to be the better of the AM fishing days. Let's make it happen!

Al - If we can't find some fresh bait, I'm sure I can find some KFC for ya to use!!

Again, thanks for the wishes!

Jim


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*Happy Happy Jim*

Enjoy the day! Hope you have a happy!!! :beer:


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

As Red Dog used to say "find some chicken breast and soak it in menhaden oil and you got striper bait". Works on HI on occassion.

Happy B day to you Jim and watch out for Al, he's kinda of a shady character. Particuarly late in the evening when there is a crowd around. :beer:


----------



## OV Renegade (Aug 5, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY THERE JIM....:beer: :beer:


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!...GO:fishing:


----------



## filletandrelease (Jan 12, 2007)

ya might want to think about gettin a Hovaround(im sure advisor cant turn u on to a good salesperson locally) but make sure u upgrade to sand tires


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Happy Birthday Jim....the R


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Happy B-Day*

Jim Hope you had a good one we will see you sat.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Happy B-Day, Jim.

Hope ya had a great one.

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

RACN35 said:


>


whoa nellie! Jim, let's fish.
She's gonna blow on saturday. Cold too. But I ain't afraid. You know the blind squirrel/acorn story. I'm willing to give it a whirl until I'm beggin for the keys to the vehicle...

Al, I'll check on bait. Tell Teo we'll hang out until frostbite sets in, and then go have a bloody mary breakfast!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Happy birthday, bud. Hope you had a few for me.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

RACN35 said:


>


Jamie - That's one mighty fine piece of work, there! Much appreciated!!

Dave - I've been anxious to break the cherry on the Saltiga Ballistic. Mid-40s shouldn't be a problem... it'll be the winds that present the greatest challenge. Besides... with the promise of a hearty meal, healthy drink (tomato juice & celery) and the company of good friends, you couldn't keep me away!

Matt - I can assure you, my friend, that I'll do you proud on Saturday. Sure hope you like bloody marys!!  

Again... THANKS ALL !!!

Jim


----------



## Fireball (Aug 15, 2005)

Just got online.....hope its not too late to wish you a very happy birthday Jim...hope to see you at the meeting Saturday......Howie


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Holy poop Jim, I thought when we got our age we stopped letting folks know we were still haven Birthdays  

Have a Happy One and hope ya get into a few Bigguns. :beer:


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Happy Birthday Ole man LOL Just got off work my self getting ready for my trip to Jax. You going fishing Sat. Sure would like to join you. Hell if it is you Eric Al and others sounds like old times. Let me know when and where and I will pop in. Coach basketball untill 11:30 but will join after. Let me know give me a call 

Ken


----------



## one more (Sep 19, 2006)

*B-Day*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MAY GOD BLESS YOU TO HAVE MANY MORE.opcorn:


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Happy (belated) Birthday Jim!

Britt


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Dr. Bubba said:


> whoa nellie! Jim, let's fish.
> She's gonna blow on saturday. Cold too. But I ain't afraid. You know the blind squirrel/acorn story. I'm willing to give it a whirl until I'm beggin for the keys to the vehicle...
> 
> Al, I'll check on bait. Tell Teo we'll hang out until frostbite sets in, and then go have a bloody mary breakfast!


DV-
Got your VM - I still plan on going. I got a lead on same bait - it was supposed to be dropped off...but looks like I have to pick it up @ his work.

I am going to target S of the pier-way south....

Gonna pickup bait, get my tackle together and prolly head out @ 6am on Sat. [ rain shine or freezing temps-I'm getting out [ *I've been spoiled tha last few weeks hoin* ]

Jim, E and others what yalls plan?


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Al,

I think much of the "where" will depend upon what the wind is doing. I believe that Eric has your cell number. I'll have him holler at you this evening as we lock down a target time and meet up place!

Jim


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Al,

Got your VM from this morning. I'm real busy at work today. I'll give you, and jim and eric, a call after work this evening....

latah!


----------



## GreatWhiteShark (Apr 21, 2006)

*Happy Be-late Birthday 2 U!!*

Happy Birthday Jim!!,

Have a great one man!!:beer:    

GWS , OUT!!


----------

